# 21 Haynie Cat and 21 Shoalwater Cat



## angler_25 (Oct 30, 2007)

Can anyone give me the specs on the 21 haynie and shoalwater cat(the newer style)? I'm wondering the weight, top speed, hole shot, draft etc. I looking at putting a 150 on it. Pictures will be great too. Also does water sit in the hull when the haynie is at rest or will it flow out and be dry. Thanks


----------



## Salt&Sol (Aug 23, 2010)

*21 CAT*

There is a great dealer for Shoalwater in Portland TX (Portland Marine) We thought very long about getting the 21, same width as the 23 8 feet 8 inches. it is 21 1/2 feet long. The 21 had so much Dancing room its sick. with the smaller front deck (which is still huge) you can add a 3rd cooler. (1 under the leaning post, one in front of the console and one in front of the front casting deck.) We went with the console that does NOT have a live well. I like the square looking console with the cooler in front of it. We use the one under the leaning post as true dry storage and it is dry! the one in front of the console as fish box and the one in front of the deck as Beer, coke water cooler. The ice chest are rated for 300 lbs so they are also nice places to stand if you want to get up. 150 would push it great. Shallow, drift at around 8 maybe a tad less, gets up in 12 soft sand or mud maybe less if true MUD.. but thats pushing it, and cruises shallower than we should be going. I dont know the Hanynie.. I am sure you will have some good input. Regarding Portland Marine, they have a killer package (theres is a higher grade package than some) Aluminum rod holders, not plastic, plus rocket launchers on the back of the leaning post. pop up stainless kleets, 2 live wells, 2 batteries with switch, Bobs jack plate, Hydrolic steering etc... Call Carol she can give you all the detials you need and great to deal with!!! Good luck


----------



## broadbill44 (Mar 19, 2009)

*Haynie Cat Information*

You need to contact Mike Foster at Coastal Bend Marine at 1-361-983-4841 for all information on Haynie Boats. He may also be able to give you a comparison in regard to the shoalwater cat, he used to have one, and shoalwater is also in Port O Connor. He runs a Haynie Cat now. Coastal Bend has the market on sales, service, and the most innovative rigging around. Take time to go for a demo ride....


----------



## Foold'emagin (Apr 8, 2008)

I second what broadbill says. Talk to Mike Foster with Coastal Bend. I just ordered a new 21 haynie cat from them two weeks ago. They put out some great looking boats. Once I went on the test drive I was sold. Amazing what this boat can do.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

Both boats draft the same about 8 inches and with a 150 hp motor they will both run about 48 mph. The Haynie cat can run in 4 inches of water and the shoalcat can probably do about the same. The Haynie cat will get up in less water than the shoalcat though. They were both designed by Mr Haynie and the shoalwater bought one mold and Haynie boats kept another similar mold. They hanie has a key slot transom and isn't as wide as the shoalwater cat. They are both great boats. You should schedule a trip down to Corpus Christi and visit Portland Marine and also Chris's Marine and take a ride on both boats. It all comes down to which one is your favorite. They are both very similar so it just comes down to personal preference.


----------



## angler_25 (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks for the info guys.....keep it coming if you want. Does anyone know which weighs less?


----------



## broadbill44 (Mar 19, 2009)

*Coastal Bend for Rigging a Haynie Cat*

:flag:
You can put these guys up against any of the other represenatives out there and there innovative rigging will far exceed the rest ...especially Chris's Marine...feel free to PM me for details... I am on my second Haynie Cat currently and have fished both models. You need to test drive...Good Luck.


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

*haynie*

I just picked mine up a few weeks ago. This thing runs super skinny. So far I have been impressed, im still learning boat. But with the opti 200 I think im barely getting 48. I have a trophy 4 blade. So im not sure how the 150 is getting the same. I still have some playing and learning to do with it. Here is a pic of her.


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

also forgot to mention, when water does come over and get to back of boat it flows out fairly quickly. sorry it took so long for pics.


----------



## Yella Fevre (Jun 12, 2007)

I looked at both boats. I talked to Scott at Cris's Marine and they were spectacular. I took the test drive and it was awesome. I am a yamaha guy, but they had a 150 merc pro xp (cant remember if it is xp or xs) but it ran awesome. It planned at 14 mph. Needless to say, VERY happy with Cris's Marine and the Haynie was a GOOD looking rig. With that said, here is why i didnt go with it. The Haynie is only 84" wide. I am sorry, but for me and my family it was just not wide enough. EVERYTHING else about the boat and Cris's marine gets 5 stars. I had an 18' shallowsport and the room felt exactly the same, it just didnt seem like a 21' boat.

The shoalwater is the boat I went with. It is 104" wide and has the same draft as the Haynie. I am getting the 23 cat but would definitely do with a 21. It felt like a 21' boat! the only difference between the two boats that I could see was the size. I looked at the 21 in portland and it was being shipped off. Carol doesnt have any right now and I was there a couple of weeks ago. The only thing the shoalwater had negagive, was the hatch lids were plastic. But that may soon change. they are putting fiberglass lids on mine as we speak. Anyway, that was the only negative about the shoalwater.

I also looked at SCB and wow! **** good boat. I was just concerned about the shallow capabilities of the boat. I guide down in LLM and mansfield. very shallow. If I was at baffin like Mr. Snead, I would probably go with SCB. Eric is the man to talk to about SCB.

I chose the Shoalwater. All good boats. I believe you should ride them then evaluate. Haynie and Shoalwater are about the same with pricing. SCB will be a little more.

Good luck.


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

Actually the shoalwater is 104" and haynie is 96". They are both nice boats but I didn't care for plastic hatches and heard that there has been many problems with shoalwater's transoms breaking. A buddy had his break with only 18 hours on boat. They are a great looking boat though.


----------



## FishAfrica (Jan 23, 2010)

g2outfitter said:


> Actually the shoalwater is 104" and haynie is 96". They are both nice boats but I didn't care for plastic hatches and heard that there has been many problems with shoalwater's transoms breaking. A buddy had his break with only 18 hours on boat. They are a great looking boat though.


According to Shoalwater there were 2 early production boats with hairline cracks after running at high speeds in rough conditions. One was during a tournament and not sure what the other boat was doing. Shoalwater then went in and strenghthened the transom.
Both are good boats, I chose the 23 Shoalcat because the 24 Haynie Cat was too much and the 21 Haynie wasn't enough boat. I was also concerned about the low transom height with the 21 Haynie Cat, it looks like the Shoalwater 19 Cat which can be very wet in the back of the boat at rest. The 21 Shoalcat will not get wet, it has a much higher profile. Go drive them both- thats half the fun!


----------



## Redneck Leatherneck (Mar 17, 2010)

*Haynie Cat = Shoal Cat*

Being that I just bought a Haynie Cat last year, I can easily remind evveryone of what BOAT really stands for. B.O.A.T. = Bring On Another Thousand. Point being gents, get what you want and don't short change youself. These are both great boats, just take the time to find what really tickles your fancy before you make yourself cry writing that check.


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*If I were looking at a 22-23' Cat hull*

I would definitely add the new Mosca cat to my consideration. I've not been on one, and have not actually laid eyes on one, but from the photos here on 2cool, and from what a friend buying one has said, they are impressive. The photos here on 2cool show the compartment lids are fabricated with the hull, with drains. That is a real plus to me, especially since mine on my Explorer are after market hatch lids(with no drains and leak:headknock). The Mosca cat looks like a fisherman built it for fishing.:cheers:


----------



## angler_25 (Oct 30, 2007)

Does anyone know the hull weights of the two boats? Also i have a 09 tacoma 2WD with the trd sport pkg and towing pkg, should i have a problem pulling the boats and getting them out of the ramp? I'm use to pulling a baby cat so i know it will be a difference.


----------



## DBL_TRBL (Jul 16, 2010)

angler_25 said:


> Does anyone know the hull weights of the two boats? Also i have a 09 tacoma 2WD with the trd sport pkg and towing pkg, should i have a problem pulling the boats and getting them out of the ramp? I'm use to pulling a baby cat so i know it will be a difference.


 I pull my haynie 21 cat with an expedition no problem, not sure what the weight is but I have no problem pulling out or braking.


----------



## SpecialK (Mar 20, 2007)

The 21' shoalwater shows 1400lbs hull weight. I'd figure on 2100 with motor and gear.


----------



## angler_25 (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks guys for all the help........FYI i just found out the hull weight for the haynie is 1100.


----------

